# Maxima Engine's.



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

What all the engines in J30 chassis and up? 
Engine Name
Volume
# of Cyclinders.


The other question is this:

Not sure if many of you read the Sentra side, but there is a guy on E-bay claiming he has a Maxima engine in a B-13 Sentra. Any idea's on the possiblity of this?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26299
(My post in B13)


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Irons said:


> *What all the engines in J30 chassis and up?
> Engine Name
> Volume
> # of Cyclinders.
> ...


J30:
1989-1991 SEs/1989-1994 GXEs: VG30E 3.0L SOHC V6
1992-1994 SEs: VE30DE 3.0L DOHC V6

from there on out they used the VQ: 3.0L and then the 3.5L VQ35 that they use in all V6 Nissan cars now...


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the information.


----------

